# Advanced SQ Seminar - DFW - 25, 26 October 2008



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

For anyone interested...

We have official dates for the Dallas/Fort Worth area two-day Advanced Sound Quality Seminar. It will be held on Saturday and Sunday, October 25 and 26. This will be two VERY full days, starting at 8:00 AM each day, and we will go until everyone has had their fill. 

We are working on setting up in a conference room or other similar venue. We will have a specific location in a week or two, but for sure it will be in the Fort Worth or Mid-Cities area.

We had an absolutely Awesome seminar in Tulsa last month, and this one will be just as great, if not better! We will be detailing everything in the outline at the bottom of this post with classroom presentation, many actual demonstrations, and lots of time for attendees to get their hands and ears on the gear for practice sessions. It is a TON of information presented in a format that no other training class can offer, and every bit of it is directly geared towards developing practical application skills and knowledge that can be used when designing, fabrication, and/or tuning high-quality car audio systems. 

We've got several different audio reference systems, many different practical demonstrations for setting EQs and crossovers, setting speaker placement, finding and controlling reflections, lots of acoustical experiments, etc. _You will not be bored in this class!_

The class is designed to touch on the theory just enough to get deep into what really makes car audio systems sound great. We cover things like the acoustical characteristics of the car's interior, reflections, absorption, speaker placement, all of the electronic tuning issues (EQ, crossovers, delay, etc), and we get into the details of music, and establishing a great audio reference. Again, check out the outline below...

We promise you'll get more out of this seminar in two days than you can find anywhere else in several months, or maybe even years. 

The attendance price includes extensive hand out notes, several test CDs, and a t-shirt. 

For pricing and more information on the seminar, either e-mail me at [email protected], or call me at (918) 810-2535. 

Another bonus for those that compete in USACi... The Finals is only a couple of weeks after this seminar, so it is perfect timing to get your system tweaked for maximum performance before the show. We will spend some quality time in every attendee's vehicle. 

_This is a serious seminar for anyone that is truly serious about learning all they can about designing, building, and tuning great sounding car audio systems. _

And again, please give me a call or e-mail if you have any questions.

Thanks!


Mark Eldridge
[email protected]
Mobile Phone (918) 810-2535

Mobile Soundstage Engineering
11110-J South 82nd East Place
Bixby, OK 74008
www.mblsound.com


Two Day Advanced Sound Quality Workshop Outline 


This is a very abbreviated list of topics that we’ll cover in the two day Advanced SQ Seminar. 

The classroom environment is very open for questions and discussion. Classroom time is split between topic presentation, practical demonstrations, and class attendee participation, practice sessions. 

The practice sessions are the most important part of the seminar, so be prepared to get your eyes, ears, and hands working, learning, and honing your skills.


*Introduction and Overview * 

Why Do We Do What We Do???
Workshop Curriculum Overview - What We Will Do in the Workshop
What Really Matters in a Great Sounding Audio System… 


*The Many Parts of Music * 

Definitions and Terms
Instruments and Vocalists
Amplified and Un-Amplified Performances
Performance Venues: Studios, Clubs, Concert Halls, Etc.
The Emotional Involvement - What is it that gets our blood pumping?


*Our Audio Reference*

_The standard with which we compare audio system performance _

What is an appropriate reference, and how do we get one?
Live Performances vs. Recorded Music
The Recording and How It Affects What We Hear
Listening Critically to Recordings
The Listening Room and Environment 
Near-field, Far-field, Car-field?
The Sound Reproduction System - Studio, Home Audio, Headphones, Etc.
So what is the “perfect” reference system?


*Using Your Ears 101* 

A simple setup to teach yourself how to recognize acoustical problems
Equalization, crossovers, Signal delay, etc.
Comparison of analyzer measurement techniques with our ears


*Tools, Tools, Tools…….*

CDs and Software
Acoustical Analyzers: (RTA, TEF, etc) How they work, how to use them, how to interpret the data 
Other useful tools – oscilloscope, Radio Shack amplifier, DVM, etc.
Books, Articles, the Internet, and other sources of “information”
Your Ears - Definitely the most important and effective tool in your arsenal!!!!!
Using the Tools Most Effectively
Analyzing the Data


*The Human Hearing System*

Why We Hear What We Hear
Do We All Hear the Same Things?
How We Localize Sounds – Spatial Responses
What is Ambience, anyway???
Perception of Frequency Response
Loudness Effects
Psycho-Acoustics
Distortion – How much is too much? 


*The Vehicle’s Acoustical Environment *

Defining the Problem Areas
Reflective surfaces, absorptive surfaces	
Near Field vs. Far Field – What do we really have?
Pathlength, pathlength, pathlength
Relative locations of tweeters, mids, and other drivers
Comb filtering, and other acoustical issues
Reflections Good and Bad…


*Acoustical Treatments*

What’s the purpose?
Types of Acoustical Treatments
Basic Acoustical Treatment Philosophy
Controlling “Bad” Reflections 
Controlling Speaker Dispersion Patterns
Recognizing and Finding Reflections
Diffusion


*Car Audio System Design*

Vehicle Selection – If you have a choice
Important vehicle interior considerations
Basic System Configuration
How many speakers are really needed?
Equipment Selection Questions
Speaker Locations - General Philosophy
Speaker Locations – Specific Recommendations and Techniques 
Speaker Placement Experiments and Testing
Enclosure design, size, and construction considerations
Mid-bass and Midrange enclosures


*Component Selection* 

Signal Processors
Front Stage Speakers
Subwoofers
Mid-Bass Drivers (if needed)
Everything Else…


*System Level Setting and Gain Structure *

The Most Important Tuning Step!!!	

What is it and why is it so important?
The Important Factors
Tools Needed
The Steps on How to Do It


*Advanced System Tuning Tips and Techniques *

Crossovers, equalizers, etc
What works best in different situations
Acoustical analyzers vs your ears…


*Competition Specific Topics* 

Installation Presentation
RTA / SPL Tuning and adjustments
Photo Book guidelines
Specific rules interpretations


*You Name the Topic / General Discussion* 

This is open to any topic brought up by the class that you feel needs to be covered. Anything Sound Quality related is fair game…


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm in Mark.
Sending you an email right now.
After what I heard from the guys that went to the Tulsa one, I woulnd't miss it.

Jorge.


----------



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

Great, Jorge!

We've got four people firmly committed already, and can work with up to 25 people attending this one. 

Anyone that will be attending and from the DFW area, take a look at the local music scene and see if there might be a good performance to see and hear Saturday night. It would be great to hear some live music.

On another SQ seminar related note...

I just got back from Santiago, Chile doing an SQ seminar for Sony Latin America. It was a very abbreviated version of this one, but with one awesome twist. We had a live four string quartet play for us in the class room for almost two hours. We had several recordings of the songs they played that we could listen to on the reference systems, and we could listen to the actual instruments live. We did a similar event in Japan several years ago with a four piece jazz band.

There's just nothing quite like listening to live, un-amplified music to really get your ears up to speed on what music can really sound like. 

Someday, we'll have a live band do the same at one of the seminars here in the US. It's not inexpensive to do, but with a big enough group of people splitting the cost, we could pull it off. Maybe or maybe not for this one, but definitely at some point.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

You know I am in Mark, and if I can help in any way let me know.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

So how many people are ACTUALLY coming to this?? We need to put enough people together to make it come off. Mark brings enough stuff to these things that he has to have a hauler, his NASCAR SQ car, etc, etc.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

1.- Doitor
2.- Foosman
3.- chijioke penny ???????

J.


----------



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey guys,

Sorry, I've been away from the computer for a while.

I've been talking with 15 different people so far that want to attend, with 7 firmly committed already. The more people that can be there, the better for discussion, exchanging ideas, asking good questions, etc. I know I keep saying it, but I promise you, we cover more in two days than you can find anywhere else in several years. The price of admission is worth every penny, and then some. 

Still finalizing a conference room space to have the seminar, and that should happen next week.

Plus, over the past several weeks when working on my NASCAR vehicle system, I've developed some new information and techniques on front stage speaker system architecture and tuning that we'll cover. 

Make sure to contact me as soon as possible if you want to attend, so I can make sure to have enough space available, as well as hand outs, CDs, shirts, etc.

Thanks!

Mark Eldridge
[email protected]
(918) 810-2535


----------



## xlynoz (Jun 16, 2008)

Mark Eldridge said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Sorry, I've been away from the computer for a while.
> 
> ...



I want to attend. I just need to know the time, place and cost to make a firm commitment but once I do I'm in.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Sounds like Mark has taken the old AS2K seminars on into the new century.


----------



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

Along with my engineering background, and a distinct love for cars, music, audio reproduction, etc, my start in specific car audio knowledge definitely began with David, Richard, Patrick, and Ellen with Autosound 2000. I learned a tremendous amount of information from them at the seminars, and have worked with them ever since, some years more than others. 

Some of what we cover in these Advanced SQ seminars comes from the A2000 seminars and the Tech Briefs, simply because it is great information, and it's applications are still (and will always be) practical and useful regardless of what electronic components are developed in the future. Everything A2000 presented was based on the laws of physics, and practical application of the basic principles presented, and we definitely do the same.

However, in these seminars, we do not cover as much in the electrical theory department, and concentrate much more on the practical acoustical applications, speaker placement, advanced system tuning techniques, etc. 

In the past 30 years, I've never stopped learning about audio, acoustics, electronics, and the applications involved in creating great sounding car audio systems. And in that time, I've taken the basics I learned in the beginning, and have been very fortunate to have worked with many incredibly smart people that have been willing to exchange and share information. I've also developed a lot of information, skills, and techniques myself, and all of this is what the Advanced SQ Seminar revolves around. It's many years of collected information, skills, and techniques, organized in a cohesive format that can be presented in a two-day class. Yea, it's definitely a high-pressure fire hose effect, but that's the point... Eveyone wants to be efficient, and get as much out of their time as possible. 

So, for those that were fortunate enough to attend an Autosound 2000 seminar years ago, this Advanced SQ Seminar is a similar format, but with more practical application techniques, not as much theory, and we get into much more detail on actually how to build and tune the systems.



Everything we cover in the seminar is derived from the past 30 years of learning and practical application experience, since I bought my first vehicle (a 74 Chevy Blazer with a Pioneer under-dash 8-track player, Clarion EQ/booster, Pioneer TS-M2 tweeters, and 6X9 dual cone woofers... Talk about Sound Quality...)


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

doitor said:


> 1.- Doitor
> 2.- Foosman
> 3.- chijioke penny ???????
> 
> J.


yes, i'll be there..


----------



## basketthis (Sep 21, 2008)

Sounds like a great event. Wish I could go!! 

LMK when you come to the East Coast


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Come on Guys, this is an extraordinary opportunity that is being offered here at a very reasonable price. If enough people don't committ to doing this then it won't be held.


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

foosman said:


> Come on Guys, this is an extraordinary opportunity that is being offered here at a very reasonable price. If enough people don't committ to doing this then it won't be held.


well let me know ....I was just about to enter my vacation time for the 10/25...I'll wait until it's closer to the time of the seminar:blush:


----------



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

The seminar is a definite go, so you can set plans to attend. 

David is correct however, in that this is not a regularly occuring seminar. It has been two years since there have been enough people interested in attending to justify putting the seminar on, until the August seminar in Tulsa, and this one in DFW in October.

Honestly, I think the DIYMA forum has played a very significant role in creating the renewed interest in SQ, and a lot of us old head SQ people that have been around a long time are very glad to see it happen. SPL competition and just building loud ground pounding street systems took the front seat for a number of years. But over the past year or so, it's great to see the SQ side of the equation making a strong come back.

Great sound in cars is something that is a big part of enjoying every day life for many of us, and it's absolutely possible to make it happen in almost any vehicle. It's just a matter of learning the skills and knowledge to make it work, and also learning how to get there with the least amount of time, energy, and money necessary to do it. 

Anyway, the DFW seminar is definitely on, so make your plans to attend if you can.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Alright, now we have the word that enough people have committed to make this a go. I'm really looking forward to this, as you all should be. I've talked to others that have taken this and they say they learned more in two days than they were able to muddle together on their own in MANY years. Hope to see you all there soon.


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

foosman said:


> Alright, now we have the word that enough people have committed to make this a go. I'm really looking forward to this, as you all should be. I've talked to others that have taken this and they say they learned more in two days than they were able to muddle together on their own in MANY years. Hope to see you all there soon.


cool, I'll request the Oct. 25th off tomorrow....wish I could make it to both days!!!! but I work on the weekends and can't afford to miss both days of pay


----------



## helosquid (Jan 7, 2008)

I will be attending both days, and can't wait!


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

Okay, "It's On" for the 25th can't wait!!!!


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

See ya there


----------



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey everyone,

Got some update info for the Advanced SQ Seminar in DFW on October 25 & 26. It is shaping up to be an outstanding event.

All of this information, and more, was sent to each person that has contacted me directly about attending. If you would like more detailed information, please e-mail or call me directly.

*Seminar Location*

We’ve found a great location for the seminar at the Crowne Plaza – Arlington, located just Northeast of the I-30 and Hwy 360 intersection, very close to Six Flags. It is centrally located in the DFW metroplex, and is easy to find. The hotel website is www.cpsuitesarlington.com if you want more information and/or to make reservations. The site can also provide a map to get there.

For anyone that might be flying into DFW, the hotel has a shuttle service that can pick you up at the airport.

The seminar will be in a 25 X 35 space, so we’ll have plenty of room to set everything up. And, the hotel can section off an area in the parking lot outside the meeting room area for us to use for tweak and tune work on everyone’s cars. 

We have blocked out 10 two-room suites for seminar attendees, with a discounted price, but the block reservations end on October 13. So if you are going to attend and need a room, make your reservations early to get the discount. If you want to share a room to reduce the cost, please let me know as soon as you can, and I’ll try to coordinate getting in touch with one another. I’ll leave it up to you to make your own reservations. 

There are many other hotels very close to the Crowne Plaza as well, which may have lower nightly prices. A quick hotels.com search will give you some other options.


*Live Music Possibilities*

We may have a very rare opportunity to hear some incredible live music during one of the evenings. The Dallas Symphony Orchestra is performing each evening in the Morton H. Meyerson Music Hall in Dallas on October 23 – 25. If enough people want to go, I can arrange to get tickets. The performance starts at 8:00 PM. Saturday is probably the best night to attend. If we do go, we would have to dress up nice, possibly coat and tie (Hmmm... Not sure where my tie is...) And the tickets are around $75, which is pricey. But if there are enough people interested, this would be an incredible opportunity to experience the very best in live, un-amplified classical music. 

There are also several live acts performing around the DFW area; some blues, rock, etc. We can look into some of them also, if you prefer. What ever you guys want to do is fine with me. I just really want to hear some live music that weekend, if possible.



It’s coming up quick, with the USACi Finals only three weeks after the seminar, so let me know if you're interested in attending, either by e-mail reply ([email protected]) or by phone, (918) 810-2535.


----------



## Ozziefudd (Oct 1, 2008)

Count me in! Sounds like the perfect opportunity for me to get some great information to finalize my Hybrid Audio build in my 08 Mazda Miata hard top. All that and I get to see and hear Foosman's ride again! See you soon!


----------



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

OK, looks like a great group of people will be there! We're going to have a great weekend, for sure!

If you're going to be there, make sure to shoot me an e-mail so we can finalize everything before hand, I can send you an invoice, and I can make sure to have enough books, CDs, etc for everyone that will be there.

Also, let me know your preferences for the potential live music outing... Dallas Symphony, Blues, Jazz, or what ever. You guys pick the poison...

Thanks!


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Oh, you will forget all about my Shelby once you hear Marks car. A whole diffent level I promise you.


----------



## Ozziefudd (Oct 1, 2008)

I told you while walking up to your garage that my dream car was 68 Shelby GT-350h in sapphire blue. While yours may not be the 40 year old classic Shelby it does have the mistique of the Shelby name and lets face fact. Your pony is hands down the better car to drive. It's got better shocks, brakes, tires, suspension, the list goes on. 

I am not sure what kind of stereo options the 68 had but if it did have an 8 track then it might be able to come close to your current set up. Right about the time you had the OEM equipment removed and before you got the custom stuff installed.

You've got the whole package Dave, legendary car and sweet sounds.


----------



## MSimz (Oct 7, 2007)

Mark, please tell me you can bring this to the Northeast...


----------



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

The Advanced SQ Seminar can be presented just about anywhere. I'd like to bring it to the Northeast. There are a number of people in that area that have expressed interest in the class. The only issue is coordination. I need someone in the area to find an appropriate space, and to get people registered. We need at least a 25' X 35' space or larger, and a minimum of 15paid people attending the class. And, I make it worthwhile for the person doing the coordination leg work...

I've talked with a couple of people in the industry about doing the class in their facilities. But if you have specific ideas to make it happen, please give me a call or direct e-mail. (918) 810-2535 [email protected]


----------



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey everyone,

Ten days until we get the DFW area Advanced SQ Seminar rolling. 

We've got a special USACi Finals competitor discount set up too. So if you'll be competing at the USACi Finals this year, give us a shout and we'll get you registered for the seminar at a lower rate.

If you are interested in attending, please get in touch with me as soon as you can, so we can make sure to have enough books, CDs, shirts, etc. 

This is truly a great opportunity for anyone that competes in the SQ lanes to learn a tremendouns amount of solid information, many tuning and system design skills and techniques, and increase your overall SQ knowledge base.

Plus, we'll have some time to help tweak your car audio system, if you would like some help to get ready for Finals. 

E=mail me at [email protected] or call (918) 810-2535, and I'll get you all the information.


----------



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

Just a few days until we meet in DFW.

Here's a list of those that will be attending the Advanced SQ Seminar this weekend. (If you plan to attend, but do not see your name on the list, get in touch with me ASAP so we can make sure to have everything ready.)

David Seal
Dr. Jorge Luis Juaristi Larracoechea
Monty Jones
Jeremy Clutts
Andy Farris
David Frazier
Chris McFarland
Chijiokee Penny
Wayne Miller
Ruperto Aguilar (possibly)


We have room for a few more, so if you can make arrangements to attend on short notice, just let me know.

I started packing everything that I will be bringing to the seminar today. It's a LOT of stuff!!! The truck and trailer are going to be packed full with all the audio gear, demonstration equipment, and my NASCAR audio competition car. We will have plenty to keep us busy!

See you guys in a couple of days! I'm looking forward to this one!

Mark Eldridge
Mobile Soundstage Engineering
[email protected]
(918) 810-2535


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

How did it go ?


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

its only 4:20pm CST right now as I type I am guessing they are not even close to ending the first day yet & then some are going to hit some live venues after dinner... prob won't see any 411 for a while...

Rob


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

GREAT first day.
Started out at 8 am and ended at 7 pm.
SQ Sensory overload.
Amazing.
Going to bed.
Need to rest.
Tomorrow we start at 8.

Jorge.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Here's a few pics of those of us that attended. Money well spent. I had an issue with my midbass on certain stand up bass notes that due to this class I was able to fix in about 2 minutes. Mark was in the car at the time and saw me do it and he was pleased to see his teachings could be applied that quickly. Everyone should try to go to any of these seminars that are offered. Save you alot of money and heartache over the years.


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

sorry, the token black guy was not able to make it for the second day working


----------



## Ozziefudd (Oct 1, 2008)

chijioke penny said:


> sorry, the token black guy was not able to make it for the second day working


You missed getting to play with all the cool toys. Mark would let us take the cup car out on I-20 so a bit of a bummer!


----------



## stereojnky (Mar 17, 2008)

Ozziefudd said:


> You missed getting to play with all the cool toys. Mark would let us take the cup car out on I-20 so a bit of a bummer!


I see he changed out the Slash amps for the HD's. I heard it Biloxi back in June. Very nice.

Here's to hoping he brings a seminar to the east coast.


----------



## Ozziefudd (Oct 1, 2008)

stereojnky said:


> I see he changed out the Slash amps for the HD's. I heard it Biloxi back in June. Very nice.
> 
> Here's to hoping he brings a seminar to the east coast.


You will not be disapointed if he does. Its alot to absorb in two days but its very hands on and easy to follow along. I would also suggest that if his wife bakes brownies and cookies that strict rationing be put in place or they will be gone before the second day!


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Ozziefudd said:


> You will not be disapointed if he does. Its alot to absorb in two days but its very hands on and easy to follow along. I would also suggest that if his wife bakes brownies and cookies that strict rationing be put in place or they will be gone before the second day!


Couldn't agree more.
Specially on the brownie part.
I'm responsable for the brownie shortage.
Mark made the mistake of putting them way to close to me.
Those are addictive.

Jorge.


----------

